# IBCC Equivalence for A-Level - Share your Personal Experience



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi

I am starting this new thread just to share our personal experience on getting IBBC equivalence for O-Level (GCSE) and A-Levels.

Please do not list what hurdles you had to face but just list your subjects, their grades and IBBC marks you got. This will give us all the correct information on IBBC equivalence formula for A-Level Students. 

I will be going through this process next year and I wil list mine in here then but if anyone who already have equivalence from IBCC shares his grade with us then it will be a great help and will show us a true picutre of IBCC equivalence for A-Levels.

Many thanks.

Saeed Anjum


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a question (I though that this question best suits the title of the thread):

Do you give your documents to IBCC after O AND A levels (simultaneously)? 

Or do you get the equivalent SSC (Matric) and HSC (Inter) marks separately, meaning: For example, I am an O level student and I just passed my exams this year. Do I have to get the IBCC equivalency for Matric right now, or do I wait until after I am done with A levels (to get the Matric and Inter equivalency together? 

sincerely hope i am clear 
thanks


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

All right my situation is a little complicates, please help me out. 
(The example I gave above of me being an O level student was to make the wording of the question easier )

I did high school (Freshman, Sophmore and almost 1st semester of junior) in U.S. Last December (when I was a junior in my high school in U.S.), we moved to Pakistan and I joined an A level institution. I did my AS from December 2009-June 2010. And now I am in A2.
So, what I was really wondering was that the high school years I did in U.S. are going to be equated to *SSC(Matric*) marks by IBCC, right?

And my A level grades are going to be converted into *INTER* marks, right?

If I am right (which I hope I am because I don't want to be more confused and disappointed than I already am #baffled ), then:

A) While I am in A2, should I send my high school transcripts of 9th (freshman) and 10th (sophmore) grades now (to get the Matric equivalency)?

OR

B) Should I wait till I get over with my A2 and get my equivalency of SSC and HSC altogether?


2) Is it even important to get SSC equivalency? I know it is VERY IMPORTANT to get HSC equivalency.

Thanks a lot,
Sincerely,
IQRAROCKS!


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess no one has an answer to my question. Can anyone guide me where should I go to get the answer?

Thanks for all the help,
Sincerely,
IqraRocks.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

iqrarocks said:


> I guess no one has an answer to my question. Can anyone guide me where should I go to get the answer?
> 
> Thanks for all the help,
> Sincerely,
> IqraRocks.


 
lol,contact IBCC people or wait for some time to get the answer or make a separate thread to increase your chances of getting a reply#cool .


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks mubashir888

this thread was to list the IBCC equivalence marks for A-Level not to ask such questions.

iqrarocks has totaly runied the purpose of this thread.

No one is going to reply to this question in this thread.

I need to start a new thread now*............*


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi saeedanjum,
i am very sorry. i hadn't meant to "ruin" this thread...atleast not intentionally

P.S. I don't know how to start a new thread  lol


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

iqrarocks said:


> P.S. I don't know how to start a new thread  lol


lol,there is a New thread button at the top of the page on left side.(where all the threads are listed in the main section)


----------

